# Ariens choke lever



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey new here. First snowblower. Just picked up a ariens 30 deluxe 16hp Briggs and Stratton. Got a good deal cause I saw the choke broke off the carb. Can't seem to find a replacement anywhere. Do I just buy a new Carb? TIA


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Do you have a model number on the blower, will help us ID what parts are on it to replace


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! A specific model number for the engine itself would also help.


----------



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

I've attached some pictures of it.


----------



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

Should I just replace the whole carb seeing as I can't get it running?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Is there any other model info shown on the engine? Your picture's info, 380891, doesn't look like what's shown here: 
https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/need-help/snow-blower-engines.html 

My hope would be you can look up enough info to figure out a replacement choke lever part number. Or maybe get a whole aftermarket carb, perhaps. A whole new Briggs carb might be a fair bit more expensive.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

A picture of the broken choke may also help? Also, I replaced a Briggs carburetor recently on a coworker's Ariens Platinum. I think it was only about $60, but we had to reuse the choke assembly from his old carb.


----------



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

This is where it broke off.


----------



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah I would replace the whole carb but i can't seem to find any with the choke.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The specific engine model number would help.

Another course of action is to figure out the exact model # of the carb itself. Inspect it closely, get the brand, and model #. That might let you look up a parts list, and get a number for the choke shaft itself. 

But the handle that goes to it may not be considered part of the carb, as you found. I'd check the parts list for the blower itself to see if it's there.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The choke shaft's part number might be 791954, it's about $13.

Also, it's 16.50 ft-lbs, not hp. The engine would need to be substantially larger than 342cc to get 16hp out of it.

Can you get the Briggs part number of the engine off of the valve cover? I see some Briggs carb kits that come with that choke shaft. Also, you should try cleaning out the main jet before you buy a new carb.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's the number stamped on a Briggs 12000 series engine.


----------



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think this is it?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/b...engine-parts-c-16758_17347_215604_215655.html

The choke shaft part number appears to be 793520 and is about $20.

The carb's part number is 796122, and it looks like for about $20, you can get aftermarket carbs on Amazon that come with the choke shaft.


----------



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

Awesome thank you so much. Also, there is no filter or cover for the carb on the air side. There is supposed to be one right? Most carbs don't come with any cover that i can see.


----------



## sammy_0000 (Feb 9, 2019)

I would clean it Also, but have no idea what the main jet is or where it is lol. Not good with small engines.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

sammy_0000 said:


> Awesome thank you so much. Also, there is no filter or cover for the carb on the air side. There is supposed to be one right? Most carbs don't come with any cover that i can see.


No - snowblower engines don't have a filter - they can freeze up. Not much dirt when everything is covered in snow anyhow . . .

Myself, given a pristine OEM carb with a missing choke lever, I'd buy only the choke lever and run screaming away from 3rd world knock off parts . . . .


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't speak to a B&S, but I have bought more than 1 Tecumseh clone carb (Oregons) and I've swapped parts between the oem carb and the replacement before and they worked just fine. I suspect you could find a clone carb for that one that probably would be interchangeable also.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sure the parts to be swapped make a difference. 

I just got a Chinese carb to replace a Walbro carb on a Briggs engine. I was hoping maybe the needles (for the float valve) would be the same, so that I'd have the option of putting the Chinese needle into the Briggs carb (the Briggs needle broke). But they were different, and not compatible. 

But the choke-actuation lever (not the choke shaft itself) was able to be swapped from the Briggs carb to the Chinese carb.


----------



## Stefan625 (Mar 2, 2019)

*Help...my choke shaft broke on my Ariens 920013 serial # 075000*

My choke shaft just broke. I have been searching the internet but I can only find the knob...

I even have a part number from my manual sksn4500 but companies said this does not show up...


Can you help...'

Thank you,
Stefan


----------

